# Démarrage impossible



## Bernard644 (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, je suis confronté sur mon iBook G4 10.5 (2004), à un problème au démarrage:
- Il y bien le son au démarrage, mais l'écran reste noir et sans suite...
- Après plusieurs essais, j'ai réussi à le démarrer, mais très vite l'écran se fige.
Pour l'instant le redémarrage est impossible, même avec le CD d'installation que je n'arrive plus à récupérer.

Merci pour votre aide    Bernard644


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

bonjour


> j'ai réussi à le démarrer, mais très vite l'écran se fige.


a quel moment?
c'est important
avant arrivée sur ton compte ( et ou fenetre de log)
ou après, avec ton fond d'écran etc

et ca


> e, même avec le CD d'installation que je n'arrive plus à récupérer.


tu veux dire cd coincé , non ejecté?

SI , et c'st TRES possible , le macne demarre plus normalemnt , ca restreint les options ( multiples) pour ejection de galette

se tourner alors vers les methodes annexes
( plusieurs fils)


ceci dit
vu que le cd est dedans
autant en profiter !

essaye la manip sauvage
tu demarres ( bouton power , pas top mais on va faire avec)
ET appui sur ALT
Si tout va bien tu auras alors le choix de disque de demarrage
choisir le cd
et à ce moment là se servir des outils dessus ( utilitaire disque au menu à l'arrivée , en anglais ou en francais après choix de langue)
et réparer le DDinterne jusqu'à zero erreurs

edit
et regarder l'etat SMART
( dans utilitaire disque)


----------



## Bernard644 (15 Mai 2010)

Merci Pascal de prendre en compte mon problème.

La seule fois où le redémarrage à été correct, l'écran s'est figé lorsqu'il fut complet avec bureau.

J'ai suivi ton processus avec CD d'installation:
1er essai: écran figé sur  la page du choix de la langue
2ème essai: son du redémarrage, puis écran restant noir
3ème essai: blocage sur l'écran avec la pomme et la roue qui tourne


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

ce qui laisse penser que le souci est materiel

tu ne dis pas quel cd d'install
si par chance c'est le cas support  DVD gris avec le Apple Hardware Test dessus
(par opposition à suport gris séparé)

faire un Apple hardware test


----------



## Bernard644 (15 Mai 2010)

Le cd est celui de màj Leopard 10.5 avec le grand X couleur leopard


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

dommage

mais autre approche
tu regardes les ejections divers dans les fils en archives ou sur web
(y a plein de methodes)
voir par exemple là
Tout sur les MacBook - F.A.Q. 

et à la place tu mets le cd Apple hardware test


----------



## Bernard644 (15 Mai 2010)

J'ai réussi à éjecter le cd et à redémarrer complètement le Mac jusqu'à ce qu'il plante environ une minute plus tard.
Je constate que quand je laisse reposer l'iBook un moment, je réussi à le redémarrer jusqu'au plantage


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

hummm

je dirai repos = mac moins chaud
refroidi

ce qui pointe de plus en plus vers un DD mal en point, mourant

voir les pages web là dessus et la combine de resurrection de DD  (mourant ou  déclaré mort) après un passage du DD  en chambre froide ( frigo-congélo)

c'est pas une blague
ca ne marche pas toujours et la resurrection est rarement de long terme mais suffisante pour sauvetage de données


----------



## Bernard644 (16 Mai 2010)

Je te remercie pour tes conseils ! 
Bien que peu spécialiste, j'envisage de changer moi-même le DD qui a maintenant 6ans. Peut-être peux-tu me donner un conseil concernant le choix du DD de remplacement (qualité, performance, capacité). J'envisage mon achat par internet.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2010)

non je te donnerai pas de conseil précis sauf sur un ou 2 points

1 c'est un G4 donc gaffe au type de DD
( les compatibles G4  sont de moins en moins nombreux en 2010)
va voir par exemple chez macway
pourquoi?
parce qu'ils ont un moteur malin qui tient  compte des compatibilités
une fois le type confirmé tu achetes où tu veux
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html

2- il y a plusieurs tutos sur demontage - remontage mac , certains très clairs ( avec photos etc)
ifixit est connu mais je sais pas s'ils ont le G4 en tuto
de toutes facons y en a plein d'autres


----------



## SadChief (16 Mai 2010)

Bernard644 a dit:


> Je te remercie pour tes conseils !
> Bien que peu spécialiste, j'envisage de changer moi-même le DD qui a maintenant 6ans. Peut-être peux-tu me donner un conseil concernant le choix du DD de remplacement (qualité, performance, capacité). J'envisage mon achat par internet.



Pour un tutoriel sur le démontage de l'iBook, voir le tutoriel iFixit ici. Celui-ci concerne la gamme 933 MHz-1.33 GHz (dans ton cas, choisir Hard Drive Replacement). Pour le modèle 1.42 GHz (le dernier iBook sorti), il y en a un autre. Les différences sont assez importantes, attention à prendre selon ton modèle.
Chez Macway tu trouveras 2 DD compatibles (les DD ATA sont en voie de disparition, donc dépêche-toi). Celui à 160 Go (un plateau) est théoriquement un peu plus rapide que celui à 250 Go (car deux plateaux). Plus rapide, car la densité des données est plus grande (160 Go/plateau comparé à 125 Go/plateau). A toi de voir si tu privilégies la capacité ou la vitesse...
Perso, j'ai suivi le tutoriel indiqué. Attention à ne pas péter les plombs... ce n'est pas très facile - voire, un peu difficile - mais faisable quand même.

________
_Edit: en supposant que tu aies un 14"._ Si tu as un 12", voir ici ou ici.


----------

